# Rod for Capt Dusty Wilson OF Aransas Pass, TX



## nino7619 (Jun 21, 2005)

I have to say this rod came out great. Used the Batson XP845 (8-17) With Split reel seat and split grip High grade cork handle. SS hook keep with FLexlite Guides.

Nice and Clean.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

That did come out great Nino, nice and clean.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Very clean indeed!...Nice job on shaving the reel seat threads!


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Very stealthy! Perfect.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks good Nino! How much do the Flexlite guides actually flex?


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## fishinkid2010 (Jan 23, 2011)

That is one KILLER rod, that blank and that premium cork has got to be some of the best stuff on the market.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Very nice build. I'm still new at this hobby with just 5 under my belt so a question for yall is the name on the rod a decal and if so where can I get one. Very clean look! I just got a job and that would look great on his as well!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

The XP845s are super blanks. I have one and building another. The Capt. will love his. Nice clean rod.


----------

